# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  افزوده شدن پشتیبانی از RTL به نسخه xe7.1 در Firemonkey

## azarsoft

دوستان عزیر بنا به مطلبی که در سایت fmxexpress خواندم ظاهرا پشتیبانی راست به چپ به نسخه xe7.1 افزوده شده که اندروید رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه.

در حال حاضر دانلودش تموم شده و دارم نصبش می کنم برای تست. نتیجه را همینجا اعلام می کنم

با پوزش به علت تخیر در اعلام نتیجه
نسخه مورد نظر را دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه پس از چند روز نتوانستم مشکلی که در اجرای نرم افزار رو داشت بر طرف کنم. ولی ظاهرا افزودن شده.
سعی می کنم در چند روز اینده حتما مشکل رو برطرف کنم و یک نمونه در همینجا قرار بدهم

----------


## parsidev

سلام
آخرین بار آنقدر مشکل در دلفی xe5 دیدم مخصوصا برا اندروید که ازش نا امید شدم.
همون نسخه 7 از این سری جدید بهتره!

----------


## firststep

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید
هر چند که من بین پست های اولیه این سایت این موضوع را نیافتم
اما تصور می کنم شما ایم موضوع را با run time library اشتباه گرفتید این موضوعی هستش که نو این نسخه بحثه گرمی داشت
البته اجازه بدین ببینیم ایا دوستان و اساتید نیز با این موضوع موافق چون من که چیزی ندیدم
البته دوستان <عشایری و اقا یوسف> در حال حاضر کردن چیزهایی در این زمینه بودند و لی دیگه خبری ازشون نشد ... خیر انشا....

----------


## nice boy

> دوستان عزیر بنا به مطلبی که در سایت fmxexpress خواندم ظاهرا پشتیبانی راست به چپ به نسخه xe7.1 افزوده شده که اندروید رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه.
> 
> در حال حاضر دانلودش تموم شده و دارم نصبش می کنم برای تست. نتیجه را همینجا اعلام می کنم


لطفا لینک مطلب رو بزارید تا ببینیم چی هست!

----------


## gbg

منظورش run time library هستش

----------

